# 585 sizing question (again)...



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks in advance for your help. I really appreciate the fit experts on this board. I've pored over the threads about sizing but haven't gotten the clarity needed. First let me say that I don't have a shop locally where I can test ride. And I've had a number of nice rides in the past but have recently "Fine-tuned" my position on the bike. As a reference point, I've had a few Colnagos and their size 56 fits me very well. The thing that throws me off are the more aggressive seat angles and shorter head tubes. Currently, I'm riding a Serotta Legend ST. Specs are:

TT: 55cm
ST and HT angles are: 73 degrees
HT length: 14
King headset
Ritchey 4-axis stem - 120mm (86 degree flipped down)
1.5cm of spacers
75cm - ctr of BB to top of saddle along seat tube
53.5cm - tip of Arione saddle to center of stem/bar junction
Drop from saddle to bars - 6cm

My stats: 
5'10.5" and shrinking
33.5 inch floor to crotch measurement
pretty decent flexibility

My dilemma is after reading a lot of posts, it seems that I should be on a L/55. But if I look closer at the Medium, I can almost make an arguement for that one too. The more aggressive seat angle increases the 54.8cm top tube length but the headtube length is pretty short at 14.8. Add 1.5 for headset and I'm at 16.3. My current set up is 19cm below the stem (if my stack height of 3.5cm for the king headset is correct). That leaves 2.5 - 3 cm of spacers and a 120-130 stem, right? Or I can go with the Large with a 100-110 stem. I would much prefer not to run a 100 stem. 

Thanks for the help everyone. Please help me solve this mystery.  

Oneslow


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple...*

The HTL is easy to figure. Just add 15mm to the length in the geometry chart.

The reach on the size L would be quite a bit longer than your current bike, since the TT is 1cm longer and the STA is .75 degree steeper. That adds up to about 1.75cm longer, so you'd probably need a stubby 100mm stem. The 190mm stack would take 2cm of spacer.

The size M would have about 2mm more reach due to the steeper STA, but the HTL of only 163mm would require 2.5-3.0cm of spacer, which is allowable. A 90 degree stem would reduce that spacers by 1cm and a flipped 84 (96) degree stem would reduce the spacers by about 2cm.

The size M is really the proper size for your inseam. The size L is vertically too large.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

The medium is a closer fit to your Serotta. Plus (and I hope this comes as a pleasant suprise) the headset spacers feature "Look" graphics. You can spin, stack and flip them to reflect your mood.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks C-40. Now I've got to ponder whether I'd want up to 3 cm of spacers. I've never liked the look of too many but with most frames with integrated headsets, it seems that most people need quite a few.

Do you think running that many spacers will effect the handling and the ride of the bike?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no effect...*



oneslowmofo said:


> Thanks C-40. Now I've got to ponder whether I'd want up to 3 cm of spacers. I've never liked the look of too many but with most frames with integrated headsets, it seems that most people need quite a few.
> 
> Do you think running that many spacers will effect the handling and the ride of the bike?


It really doesn't matter how you get the handlebars up to the desired height. Just don't put more than the 3cm of spacer supplied by LOOK.


----------

